# Can I apply for a student visa while visting Germany?



## Valeriana (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm an American applying for several courses in Germany. I'll be hearing back in just a couple days about whether or not I will be admitted. If I get the admittance letter, can I just head to Germany as a tourist and apply for a student visa directly at the various offices rather than dealing with consulates/embassies/mail systems here in the US? I'll have support and a place to stay during the whole process. I just want to make sure there's no reason they'll tell me "sorry, go home to your local embassy" or something odd. I've visited Germany before and will have all the paperwork needed, as well as financial proof and a reliable living situation. I've read blogs in which people have done it exactly this way, but I want more confirmation. 

It's also my understanding that I'd need to visit the Einwohnermeldeamt within a week of moving there, but is that a week after my visa is granted, or a week after I arrive at my living situation?

Thank you!


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

American citizens belong to the privileged group who may apply in Germany for a residence permit without first having to go home. However, you are only allowed to spend a maximum of 90 days in the Schengen Area as a tourist. Make sure you apply for your study permit before your 90 days are up.


----------

